# Whose car has done the most mileage?



## Kenno (18 Mar 2010)

My 02 Octavia 1.9 TDi has recently hit 162000 miles which I think is pretty good but I am interested in finding out who else has a car with big mileage. How many? Make and model? Year? Are repair costs beginning to mount up now?
Urban legends don't count!!


----------



## Yeager (18 Mar 2010)

Just retired a 00 Fiat Brava 1.2L with 170k on the clock. Head gasket was done at 125k. Was still running when I traded it in although it needed a new lambda sensor/catalytic I reckon as it just failed emmissions on the NCT.


----------



## Yeager (18 Mar 2010)

Actually 162k isn't that high for a Diesel is it?


----------



## Kenno (18 Mar 2010)

Yeager, you're right 162K isn't that high for a diesel but I am trying to figure out how long more I might get out of her before she heads off to the big scrapyard in the sky!


----------



## Frank (18 Mar 2010)

Girl in work has a land cruiser with 315000 miles.

Still going strong. Just about run in.


----------



## regvw (18 Mar 2010)

had a 98 diesel ford modeo with 300,000 + on it. blew up in the end but that was out of sheer neglect


----------



## mathepac (18 Mar 2010)

Frank said:


> ... Still going strong. Just about run in.


Great stuff and how's the LandCruiser?


----------



## Caveat (19 Mar 2010)

There is a Swedish driver with a 60s Volvo who has gone over the 1000, 000 mark!

Details about him on www.honestjohn.co.uk 

He also gives tips on ensuring the longevity of your car - I can certainly think of worse people to get advice from.


----------



## Capt. Beaky (19 Mar 2010)

mathepac said:


> great stuff and how's the landcruiser?


:d:d


----------



## Tinker Bell (19 Mar 2010)

Have a 94 CarinaE. Doesn't go into 3rd gear, so you slip from 2nd to 4th (no problem). 179,000 and going strong.


----------



## Lex Foutish (19 Mar 2010)

Caveat said:


> There is a Swedish driver with a 60s Volvo who has gone over the 1000, 000 mark!
> 
> Details about him on www.honestjohn.co.uk
> 
> He also gives tips on ensuring the longevity of your car - I can certainly think of worse people to get advice from.


 
I bet it's really a Saab 900! Eh, Mathepac?


----------



## Vanilla (19 Mar 2010)

Caveat said:


> There is a Swedish driver with a 60s Volvo who has gone over the 1000, 000 mark!
> 
> Details about him on www.honestjohn.co.uk
> 
> He also gives tips on ensuring the longevity of your car - I can certainly think of worse people to get advice from.


 
Brilliant, my volvo is only a baby at 133000 miles then. I love her and would hate to have to get a new car, but each new nct is a worry.


----------



## Kine (21 Mar 2010)

I have a 95D with 83,000 miles 

My problem isn't the engine, it's everything else falling apart!!


----------



## Firefly (22 Mar 2010)

My car was clocked when I bought it but I have still managed to bring it upto 105k so that's prob 150k "real" miles.


----------



## landmarkjohn (22 Mar 2010)

my son's Peugeot 306 1.4 has 184,000... I tell him to "nurse" her along as I don't think she will take much abuse.


----------



## mathepac (23 Mar 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> I bet it's really a Saab 900! Eh, Mathepac?


Probably. All them Swedes are related to each other anyway.


----------



## One (25 Mar 2010)

2001 Nissan Almera with 160,000 miles on it. I spent €1,000 last year, and another €1,000 this week. I have made up my mind that if I get one more big bill, I will just change car. But it has been a good car.


----------



## DaveD (29 Mar 2010)

214k and counting.


----------

